

5.05 Gigawatt Titan Wind Project is... Titanesque - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/5-gigawatt-wind-farm-south-dakota-clipper-bp.php

======
froo
Hmm - thats a little more than 4 times the power needed to power a time
travelling Delorean...

... Great Scott!

